# Zombie Bunneh



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

_HaHa...!_










Still laughing, Bugula! Our little black rabbit, "Zorro" (who looks very much like the one in this pic), will have _a new Halloween mantra_, thanks to you!

Most Sanguine Cheers,
SOT


----------



## Spooky1 (Oct 19, 2008)

What about Vambunnies (artwork by RoxyBlue).


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL! Those other pictures are great!  Zorro....that's a cool name for a bunneh!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Amusing pics. I especially like the second one


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL I like the second one a lot too


----------

